# Thinking Of Buying 2002 Ob 28bh With Slide



## Boone & Tootie

Hello.....thinking of buying a 28ft outback from local dealer........it is a 2002 28bh model by liteway.....it has a power slide for the couch and dinet........any feedback on this unit would be greatly welcomed....the unit is very cleaned and dealers asking 13000.....good price? How is this units reliablity? { first time buyer}


----------



## Boone & Tootie

i am looking to you guys & (gals) for some good advice on outbacks,,,,looking forward to hearing why i should buy an outback compared to other trailers......thanks


----------



## Fire44

I don't have any experence with that model but I am sure some one will chime in with some answers for you.

Gary


----------



## ARzark

I can try to help you out. I owned this exact year and model Outback. It server my family very well and we enjoyed years of travels with it to the tune of approximately 30,000 miles (my best guess).

Couple of things you should know. This was the first year the Outback was on the market. As with anything new on the market there are problems. Some had issues while others did not. We experienced very minor issues which I fixed myself and it never saw any dealer warranty work. I guess we had one of the good ones.

The Outback line has come a long way since then. If you are looking at an 02 make sure you check everything out very well. Run all the systems, look at the roof, caulking, interior trim and fitting, etc. If it is a private party sale, ask for any maintenance records. Ask the owner what problems they may have had. Treat it as a new camper PDI (pre delivery inspection) and go over every inch, including tires.

If everything looks good and the price is right... well then you just may have yourself one great Outback floorplan! It has since been discontinued, but let me tell you we absolute enjoyed every minute spent in ours.
I would still have it if it wasn't for this 2+ week trip and stopping at a dealer to refill propane and catching a glimpse of this pretty new fifth wheel. Well, that's another story!

If you have any specific questions as you look at this unit, please feel free to send me a PM and I would be happy to try and help. Best of luck to you!!
Jeff


----------



## stapless

i think WAcamper hit it right on the head. when we were researching our purchase, we also heard of a couple folks having trouble with the earliest versions of the OB line, esp with leakage at the slide out. however, i think that was a small number of people. I think it would be fairly obvious if the one you are looking at has had water leaking from the slide out (water stains, warped walls, etc.). if it doesn't show that, then i would think that it shouldn't be a problem. We absolutely love our OB and would definately buy another. for now the 28 BHS perfectly fits our needs and we plan to keep it for at least another couple of years. we have had minimal issues with ours, all of which i easily could fix myself with the help of these great people on this website. remember, you are buying an entire house that travels around on wheels, and you should expect some minor issues to pop up as you would with any home you might own. good luck with your decision.

scott

on edit:

what are you going to pull it with. i found the OBers here to be a great resource to help me know if i was going to tow safely or not. please don't trust your dealer to answer that for you. as to the price, i've seen links to the equivalent of kelly blue book values for TT's posted here before. maybe run a search on it. 13,000 seems a little high, but i could be wrong on that.


----------



## Fighting Irish

I recently bought a 2005 28 BHS and did a lot of research before buying. A friend works in the RV sales and he told me they use the NADA guides as a reference for pricing used RVs, although the sales people say they have a "special" version which will be different than your pricing of couse, but check out www.nadaguides.com. In a used TT it all depends what the dealership has into it. According to the NADA guide that $13000 may be a little high. It says the low retail is $10500 and the average retail is $12650. According to my friend, the dealership will typically take 20% aff the low retail and that is the price they will give for trade in. In this case that amount would be $8400. It is unfair to think the dealer should give it to you for this price, so you have to factor in their profit, tax and any other applicable fees. Every transaction is different and this is only an estimate, but it is a good base to start the negotiation process. Another good resource is to look for other used 02 Outbacks and compare the price. I used RVtrader.com and RVtraderonline.com to look for similar trailers all over the US. Maybe in the process, you will find one through a private party for a better price...that's what happened to me!!!

As far as the 28BHS, we love it so far. I am converting the lower bunk into a crib by closing it off with a mesh fabric (Soon to be in the mods section). The queen walkaround bed, storage, white cabinets and open floor plan suit us well... we are takin' her out next week to the beach for a few nights!!!

Good Luck with the search, hope this helped!!!!

PS - as mentioned before, make sure everything works before you leave the lot...


----------



## skippershe

Hi Boone & Tootie
















to Outbackers!

Sounds like you have gotten some great advice already








Go with the Outback, you won't be sorry! BTW, what area you are from?
Keep us posted on your progress as new Outback owners,
Dawn


----------



## Reverie

Welcome to Outbackers!

I own an '03 28BHS, which was also built by Lite-Way. We have owned ours since '04 and have been very pleased with it. I have never had a dealer-repaired item on mine. This isn't to say I haven't encountered a few things along the way, but nothing I would consider unusual. If I were to buy my exact trailer again today, here are some of the things I would look for:

1. Take a look at the roof sealant.
This isn't to say there are any unusual leaking problems, but the trailer is at the age when the sealant needs attention. I would check the inside ceiling for any signs of water intrusion and make sure there are not any active leaks. Even if there was no evidence, I would make the dealer reseal the top, which shouldn't be an unreasonable request. This involves simply going over the ceiling joints with DICOR sealant. You don't have to remove the old, just apply the new over the old. I would also expect to check this every year of ownership. I want to emphasize that this is common maintenance for these types of roofs, in fact for every type of travel trailer roof.

2. Look at the Tires.
This trailer most likely left the factory with Duro tires. What I would look for is uneven wear, or dry rot. Again, this isn't unusual for a four year old trailer. Don't neglect the spare, while you are at it. Sometimes dealers balk at replacing tires, but keep this in mind during negotiations.

3. Check the Tanks.
Trailers typically leave the factory without having things like stickers attached. It is usually done at the dealership. I don't know why, since they already have graphics and manufacturer names stuck on. This sounds silly but make sure the black and gray water tanks are marked properly. Go to the tank drain controls (on the opposite side from the doors) and face the controls. Your black tank should be on your right (toward the rear bumper) and the gray should be on you left (toward the tow hitch). If they are labeled backwards don't be alarmed, just get them to put new stickers on it. If they can't, just remember that. It may sound silly to worry about something like this but you will find out that we trailer owners are obsessed with cleaning the tanks. One of the first modifications many of us make is installing "Quicki-Flush" nozzles

I would check out all electrical appliances, water system, interior/exterior lights, seals around the slide, operation of the slide, operation of the external gas grill (if equipped), storage door locks and hinges, hitch condition, and anything thing else you can think of.

None of these are big problems. To my knowledge, this model does not have any "notorious" design or manufacturing defects. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase mine again. Don't let the dealer rush you through the process. I don't know much about prices but I do know this, you can typically expect to shave 15 - 25% off of the asking price of most trailers. Expect them to try to sell you a "bolt-on" warranty of some sort. I negotiated our price for the trailer down. I went ahead and bought the extended warranty because I have the philosophy that I can take care of the little things (sealing, changing light bulbs, and others) and they can take care of the major systems (slides, refrigerators, water heaters). I did negotiate the price of the warranty way, way down.

If you have any specific questions please feel free to send me a message through Outbackers or ask on the forums. People here are very helpful.

Two other notes. First, post your location and see if there is anyone near-by who owns an Outback. They can help you. Second, even if you purchase a different trailer, Outbackers.com is not just about people who own Outbacks. A fairly significant number of our members own other brands. We camp a lot together and love to have people join us, regardless of the name on the trailer.

Reverie


----------



## greg_upstate_ny

We just treaded in our 2002 25 RSS outback, for a New OUTBACK 2007 29BHS Things that went wrong on our Outback, Had to get rain gutters on the back slideout, dealer did it free, This past summer, The ahning begain to rip, the gas lines clips under the camper failed, the AC unit would not start ever time. The slides faberglass was begining to crack. We used our camper every other weekend all summer for 5 years. Was going back to get a new 25 RSS but saw the OUTBACK 2007 29BHS. As for the price here we were giving $10,000 for our - 2002 25 RSS and there was some discount on the new one too. I think the old one was worth $6,000. Keep looking there is always a better deal this time of year.


----------



## mswalt

> asking 13000.....good price? How is this units reliablity? { first time buyer}


First of all, welcome to Outbackers. You'll get lots of good information here.

Second, although I am not an expert by any means, and I've never seen that particular model, I think that price for a 2002 is a bit steep. You can buy new models (2007) ones for only about $3000+ more in some cases.

Third, what the others said. Keep in mind, 2002 was the frrst year model. Many improvements have been made these past 5 years.

Whatever you decide to do, whether it be to jump in with this one as your first trailer, or to keep looking, I don't think you'll go wrong with an Outback.

Good luck in your decision.

Mark


----------



## jlbabb28

I love that trailer as a former owner of one









As far as the pricing goes on a used unit from the dealer it's hard to say what they have in it. The trade could have been offseting another trailer purchase from the owner so they have had to give more for the unit.

As far as getting a good deal, you know what your budget is and what your comfortable with, if it's loaded with tv's and things like that while not making a big diffrence in the value book wise it sure saves a lot of your money for other mods.

I love that unit have a good time hunting and welcome to the group.

Jeff


----------



## huntr70

Boone & Tootie said:


> Hello.....thinking of buying a 28ft outback from local dealer........it is a 2002 28bh model by liteway.....it has a power slide for the couch and dinet........any feedback on this unit would be greatly welcomed....the unit is very cleaned and dealers asking 13000.....good price? How is this units reliablity? { first time buyer}


Where are you located??

I know where there is a brand new, never titled 2005 that would have full warranty and a heck of a savings off new...









Steve


----------



## Boone & Tootie

thank you all for your quick answers to my topic....they were all very helpful in our decision........i am happy to say we purchased the unit for a great price and everything you all mentioned helped in checking out ths rv....thanks again for you help and hope to look for more info off you all as the year goes on!


----------



## Ghosty

Hopefully they came down allot -- like 2K on the price and maybe threw in a full no deductible one year warranty...


----------



## Boone & Tootie

thanks.....with all your great info on the unit and pricing.....we were able to get it for 10,900, everythings works great and your info gave me some great bargining power, thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats more like it.

Good Luck and Enjoy..........make a rally someday









John


----------



## skippershe

Whoo Hoo! 








 Congratulations on your new Outback! 









Great deal! Your research really paid off....Glad we were able to help in making your decision









Please post some photos after you bring her home,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt

Boone & Tootie,

Way to go! Congrats on your new trailer!

Enjoy.

BTW, where y'all located? Any Outbacker rallies nearby?

Mark


----------



## California Jim

Welcome to the exclusive and coveted 28BHS club. We have enjoyed ours for 3 years now, and plan on using it for another 3 before we move on to a new unit.

Oh, and not a single dealer/professional repair has been needed in all this time. Everything still works like new.

Good Luck with yours


----------



## ARzark

Well then Boone and Tootie, Welcome to the wonderful world of OUTBACKING








Enjoy that great floor plan! Glad to hear everything worked out well for you. Congrats!


----------



## skippershe

And just think! You now have California Jim and WAcamper as personal consultants if you ever do have a question or problem


----------



## H2oSprayer

California Jim said:


> Welcome to the exclusive and coveted 28BHS club. We have enjoyed ours for 3 years now..


We have the same unit as CJ, and have loved ours since we purchased it new in 2004. Unless it comes with a bunch of "extras", I would be Leary of the price. Although we got a phenomenal deal on ours in 2004, we only paid $3000 more then what they are asking, and it was new. Maybe you could talk them down a bit. Good luck, and welcome to our slice of the Internet.

Chris


----------



## California Jim

skippershe said:


> And just think! You now have California Jim and WAcamper as personal consultants if you ever do have a question or problem


I do love to chat about that darn thing


----------



## Humpty

We have the 05 version and love it - no problems at all. Congrats!!


----------



## RizFam

*Outbackers.com*


----------

